# National Auto Auction Association Structural Analysis - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is specifically for the 2011, but the steel body components should be almost identical up to the 2016 Limited. For those who are considering doing some body part replacements, this is helpful.


----------

